# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Anfänger ( Hilfe )

## Franzi

Hi ich wollte anfangen Downhill zu fahren aber ich bin noch total neu auf dem Gebiet. Deswegen wollte euch einfach mal fragen wie ich anfangen soll und besonders durch welche Übungen ich meine Hemmungen verliere?
Es ist echt wichtig denn ich liebe mein Fahrrad und will auch was damit machen.

----------


## dj_rider

welches rad hast du?

----------


## Franzi

ein scott contessa

----------


## q_FTS_p

Dein Rad ist leider unbrauchbar für DH.
Geh mal in einen Bikepark (falls du noch in keinen warst), borg dir a Radl aus, schau ob das was für dich ist.
Übungen zum Hemmungen verlieren? Einfach fahren, den anderen zusehen wie die was machen und spaß haben!

----------


## dj_rider

wenn du dich aber dennoch ein bisschen einlesen möchtest dann leg dir das buch freeride zu:

----------


## JaWa1896

Hey du, also ich bin gestern das erste mal gefahren und das erste mal in meinem Leben überhaupt nen Enduro gefahren :Smile: ...Fazit: einmal über den Lenker gegangen, Prellungen und nen fieses Gesicht aber dafür weiß ich was ich kann und was halt noch nicht, vielleicht solltest du das auch mal so machen....weiß nicht obs der richtige weg ist aber ich denke "Einfach mal machen!" hilft mehr als alles geschriebene... und was ich noch gelernt habe: Kleine "Sprungrampen" (verzeiht den fehlenden Fachjargon) haben es schon manchmal in sich, egal wie langsam man an sie ranfährt!^^ :Mr. Orange:  Naja und ansonst nehm doch mal erfahrenere Downhiller mit bzw. lass dich mitnehmen! Die können dir am ehesten sagen, wie du was machen muss und es dir ggf. zeigen... so mache ich das! :Wink:

----------

